# Recherche désespérément goPod 1.3



## Alphonse (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je sais que je me réveille un peu tard mais vaut mieux tard que jamais, surtout quand son iPod marche encore. Me voilà aujourd'hui désespéré, les temps changent les iPod aussi et bien évidemment goPod. Après avoir fait le tour de toutes les communautés je me suis aperçu que mon superbe ipod nano 4 Go n'était plus prise en compte par les préoccupations générales. Désormais,  la conjoncture serait à l'heure de goPod 1.4... C'est cruel et tout le monde s'en fout je vous l'accorde. Mais c'est là que vous intervenez : Y aurait-il un bon-samaritain en possession de goPod 1.3 (.dmg ...) qui puisse me le "uploader" ??? 

PS : Conscient qu'une écoute à haut volume peut endommager l'appareil auditif, je cherche goPod 1.3 pour justement pallier à mon handicap.

Merci à vous


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

va ici
http://www.gooofull.com/descargas/14089/gopod.html


----------



## Pax (1 Février 2011)

On télécharge un fichier... EXE, qui contient une toolbar et d'autres merdes...


----------

